# Eclipse CVS Password lässt sich nicht ändern



## eicon11 (8. Nov 2009)

Hallo, so langsam bin ich hier am verzweifeln, ich benutzte Eclipse Galileo und habe beim verbinden zu unserem CVS-Server das falsche Passwort eingegeben.

Das Problem ist jetzt, dass ich es nicht mehr ändern kann, jedesmal wenn ich es in CVS Repository View ändere stellt es mir Eclipse wieder auf das zuerst eingegebene Password zurück, was zur Folge hat dass ich bei jedem Commit/Update bis zu 20 mal mein Passwort eingeben muss ...

Wenn ich meine die CVS location lösche und mir es mir neu einrichte wird mein Passwort wieder auf das falsche Passwort gesetzt.
Da kann man schon leicht aggressiv werden, ich hatte hier gestern Abend jedenfalls schon den Hammer im Anschlag  ich hoffe mir kann einer Helfen bevor ich mich hier ins analoge Zeitalter zurück katapultiere.


edit:noch zu sagen wäre vielleicht dass der connection-type: ext ist


----------



## Wildcard (8. Nov 2009)

Eigentlich sollte das Password reseten einfach funktionieren. Bei dir scheint es allerdings Probleme zu geben, daher die Notlösung, geh in den Preferences in den Secure Storage und lösche den Eintrag für CVS.


----------



## eicon11 (9. Nov 2009)

Ja das habe ich auch schon probiert, funktioniert nicht... der macht es immer wieder hin


----------



## Wildcard (9. Nov 2009)

Löschen, und neu starten, damit es nicht noch irgendwo gecached sein kann.


----------



## eicon11 (10. Nov 2009)

Ja, das habe ich alles schon gemacht.

Ich habe allerdings einen neuen Verdacht, mein eclipse nutzt bei CVS ein externes tool openSSH, da davon die ganze Zeit die Passwort abfragen kommen, gehe ich davon aus das es dort nicht richtig gespeichert bzw. verändert wird.

Ich gucke mir das mal die Tage genauer an, falls ich ne Lösung finde poste ich sie, falls jemand anderes ne Lösung hat  immer her damit


----------



## maki (10. Nov 2009)

Die aktuelle Eclipse Version (3.5) under vorläufer (3.4) haben doch einen eingebauten SSH Client... wozu dann noch das externe Tools?

Ansonsten, wenn du ältere Versionen von Eclipse nutzt und unter Windows arbeitest, kannst du ja aysm. Verschlüsselung nutzen, so wie hier beschrieben: Subversion / TortoiseSVN SSH HowTo | TortoiseSVN
Da geht es zwar um TortoiseSVN, der Prozess des Schlüssel erzeugens & die Nutzung von Pageant ist aber gleich.


----------



## Wildcard (11. Nov 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Die aktuelle Eclipse Version (3.5) under vorläufer (3.4) haben doch einen eingebauten SSH Client... wozu dann noch das externe Tools?


Also cvs über ssh funktioniert bei Eclipse schon seit mindestens 5 Jahren out of the box...


----------



## eicon11 (14. Nov 2009)

Und warum kann man bei "out of the box" sein Passwort nicht ändern ?


----------



## Wildcard (15. Nov 2009)

Kann man doch.


----------

